# Kubota RTV w/ Plow



## BossPlow614 (May 27, 2009)

Anyone run these? I could see them being pretty good for doing driveways, possibly, how are they compared to skid steers? I know they obviously cant lift a bucket like a skid, but they could run faster. What are you guys' thoughts?


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*Kubota RTV*



WGLandscape;1009228 said:


> Anyone run these? I could see them being pretty good for doing driveways, possibly, how are they compared to skid steers? I know they obviously cant lift a bucket like a skid, but they could run faster. What are you guys' thoughts?


I think there still is is link to an RTV 900 with a 48 inch Bercomac gas powered snow blower 
on the site here and on youube as well as the Bercomac homepage.

Like the john deere gators they have a higher ground clearance etc. the four wheel drive is a plus
for plowing as you can put ballast weight in the back and ih the pasenger seat if you wanted too I suppose.

Like anything else power and traction rule all. I do not know how well a plow would work with heavier accumulations
with or without chains or loaded tires but both would help.

The RTV would be easier to use as the sightlines are better with more open area and field of view.

The automatic transmission would of course be a plus to reduce fatigue while plowing etc.
but the possibility of getting stuck is another issue if you do not have a winch and a nearby telephone pole etc.
The issue of dealing with snao builds would be something to consider where the Bercomac would simply dispose 
of any accumulation at a slightly slower pace.

On the heavy equipment forum a few months ago the Kubota RTV came up in a discussion about what was needed 
for a the stetson wind farm in Maine for an all season vehicle to plow and fix roads etc. 
The manager there stated the kubotas were problematic because they were always getting stuck even though they had mattracks on both axles. 
and the polaris UTVs did not get stuck (the Polaris units are much lighter in weight than the Kubota RTV) 
with an air cooled engine.

The problem with the decision to use the Mattracks for the Kubota RTV is simply one of poor design.
The mattracks used were too small in surface area to handle the front weight of the Kubota RTV with 
or with out passengers and as they do not have cleats(as far as I know thats another issue.

The smaller mattracks would allow the RTV to sink instead of stay on the surface of the snow pack.

I am unsure if they solved the problem by installing a wider mattrack and reduced the turning radius as a result of this 
or not but if they had done their homework they would have seen this the first time they tested a Kubota RTV 
(I do not believe it was tested in deep snow as they would have changed the track size) Its probably a case of it
worked on the Polaris Rhino and it will fit the kubota........ but the polaris has an air cooled engine and it weighs 
much less than the Kubota units-I am unsure if they have added a water cooled engine to their herd of UTVs.

Using an ASV would provide more traction, torque and power as well using a back up camera would help to eliminate and blind spots 
but its an opportunity cost decision like anything else.

:waving:


----------



## BossPlow614 (May 27, 2009)

leon;1009288 said:


> I think there still is is link to an RTV 900 with a 48 inch Bercomac gas powered snow blower
> on the site here and on youube as well as the Bercomac homepage.
> 
> * i was actually on youtube and found a company that offers a v-plow on the kubota. Looks like it pushed pretty well, that is most definitely what I'd go with if I chose the kubota*
> ...


What's an ASV?

I think I'd prefer the kubota over the gas rhino, ranger, kawi mules just because the diesels have more power, and they run cooler and in the cold itd be tougher for them to over heat vs a gas plowing. I don't think I'd run tracks, I've heard horror stories of em and they seem like wastes of $$.

Not sure if I'd run a back up cam, we'd have to see, they have a 12v plug in the cabs but I'm not sure if that can handle a back up cam and monitor. They recommend to not even hookup a light to it.

Yeah it is definitely an opportunity cost and something I'd have to crunch quite a few numbers on.

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*kubota RTV*

The ASV is the All Season Vehicle company which is the high flotation tracked vehicle sold by ASV with Caterpillar engine power.

You can by a wire less back up camera from wally mart or the Samurai big box store.
for way south of $200 USD.

The cameras are very low amperage draw and the wireless one has batteries in the camera, I am unsire if the monitor is plugged in but its a very low draw amperage item

With the Kubota RTV having a carrier box you could carry salt, sand, a salamader to break up ice in downspouts for clienets, a generator to run an electric snow blower to cleane sidewalks and stairs as well as work lights. With the Bercomac Snow Blower it gives you another option with the carrier.

leon:waving:


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Used Toolcat.

/thread


----------



## BossPlow614 (May 27, 2009)

Toolcats are not of interest to me. Too expensive at this point, if I want to be able to lift a bucket I think I'd go with a skid. 

I wasnt aware of them being that cheap, I'm gonna have to look into it, it'll save me some neck pain! 

That is why I like the kubotas so much, the dump box. Can hold salt, sand, dirt, etc. Not sure if I'd need a generator, I'm leaning towards the V-plow rather than the blower mount. There are headlights and the newer ones have lights mounted on the front of the roof, I think I'd also rig one up for the backside of the cab.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

You really should at least look at used toolcat.
Probably more expensive but very versatile and high road speed.
I run a snowblower on the front wth a back blade on the rear, have a salter for the dump box,.
Bought it used fully equiped.
jmo


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Precisely. The ToolCats can be had for a nice price used--$20K or less, and while nice, the Kubota is no match for the versatility of the ToolCat. Have you considered a Ranger?


----------



## BossPlow614 (May 27, 2009)

Not a fan of the rangers. I dont want a gasser


----------



## 06slvrctd (Nov 2, 2007)

We run a 1100 with the 72" blade at work. Works really well, just pushed 6" of wet slop with big drifts last week no problem. We use it for sidewalks only however, but should push driveways fine. 4wd and Low gear and it just keeps chugging on. The blade could be taller, but I think they offer a HD blade and a V blade now. The hydraulic angle from the cab is great!


----------



## BossPlow614 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks that is the answer I was looking for. I take it you have a Kanlan blade? What did it run you if you don't mind? I'm thinking of running their v-plow with this set up, the 900 should handle it just fine.


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

If I remember tight Mark O on here runs one with a Blizzard on it.


----------



## BossPlow614 (May 27, 2009)

I'll have to PM him.


----------



## gamberbull13 (Dec 16, 2009)

The kubotas r tanks we have one and they are rock solid tough slow and seem like they can pull a house of foundation. Curtis's makes a complete power and setup for them and saltdogg has a small vbox that fits in the bed perfect and works great. You can also lock the different at all corners too great. Year round money maker too we built sides for it to haul mulch and stone dirt works great and you can take it to hunting camp. Ill post a pic of ours in the off season.


----------



## gamberbull13 (Dec 16, 2009)

Sorry meant power angle setup


----------



## BossPlow614 (May 27, 2009)

gamberbull13;1011697 said:


> The kubotas r tanks we have one and they are rock solid tough slow and seem like they can pull a house of foundation. Curtis's makes a complete power and setup for them and saltdogg has a small vbox that fits in the bed perfect and works great. You can also lock the different at all corners too great. Year round money maker too we built sides for it to haul mulch and stone dirt works great and you can take it to hunting camp. Ill post a pic of ours in the off season.


Yeah they are definitely workhorses. And that's another reason I want one, much easier to haul dirt and mulch in the summer, can get mulch installs done much quicker and your back wont hurt as much! No more wheel barrows!


----------



## gamberbull13 (Dec 16, 2009)

They also have acentral hydraulic system for dumpbedram andabunch of attachment. You can getpost tampers winches rams compressors andgenerators


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

At best this is a handy machine for a golf course that has to watch out for ground compaction. Put weight in the box and now you defeated the purpose of it. The two I've seen snowplowing are parked in the corner of the lot with the job trailers when the crews are out plowing.


----------



## gamberbull13 (Dec 16, 2009)

They are extremely heavy for their size and the ones ive seen plowingdo a fine job, but they def,aren't a toolcat and r def cheaper too.


----------



## sparky2410 (Nov 26, 2009)

We run an 850D gator and it works great for sidewalks and drivethrus. I have 2 friends-competitors with 1100 Kubotas, they are a bit wider and dont work well on 5' city sidewalks, they have also said that the gator has more power and traction. Gator is "true" 4wd, not 3wd like the RTV 1100. Here are some pics

http://www.plowsite.com/album.php?albumid=523


----------



## BossPlow614 (May 27, 2009)

Explain the "3wd" for the kubotas? And I'm looking at running a 900, pretty sure 4wd is true 4wd on those machines. But sparky I like that setup, how loud is it in the cab of that gator? I know the kubotas can be pretty loud in those cabs.


----------



## sparky2410 (Nov 26, 2009)

WGLandscape;1012202 said:


> Explain the "3wd" for the kubotas? And I'm looking at running a 900, pretty sure 4wd is true 4wd on those machines. But sparky I like that setup, how loud is it in the cab of that gator? I know the kubotas can be pretty loud in those cabs.


Gator locks in both front tires while Kubota only locks in 1, kinda like posi-traction, and the gator weighs 1/2 the rtv with the same HP giving it much more power. The cab is relatively noisey. Lets just say there is no need to install a radio, as you wouldn't be able to enjoy it.
I originally was going to buy the rtv, but after detailed research opted with the gator. So far extremely happy with it. Just dont buy the v plow as it is not power angle.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

wow i just seen, the 900 rtv is 59", so it will work on a sidewalk just fine.... The 1100 is 66" wide, so it'll be a tough puttin that down a 5' sidewalk.... what a F up on Kubota's part, expecially since you cant get the 900 with a nice factory cab like the 1100


----------



## BossPlow614 (May 27, 2009)

Which is why the 900 is what I'm looking to buy. Sry I'm a rookie, power angle? I'm assuming it is what allows the change of pitch of the plow ? I am looking into the Kanlan v-plow for the kubotas, anyone run kanlans, how are they?


----------



## sparky2410 (Nov 26, 2009)

Triple L ..... That is why we went with the JD. for the nice cab And to keep it narrow enough for walks.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Im a total Deere guy myself, The factory cab on the kubota is MINT! On deere's website they say you can just get some mickey mouse heater which slids on the glove compartment... Good luck stayin warm with that.. Plus no central hydaulics, All electic lift for the bed and for the plow seems like it will take forever to move it... Im not to impressed with deere...

Is the plow for the deere on an electic screw jack or is it electric over hydrulic?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

As far as traction this si what you need.


----------



## BossPlow614 (May 27, 2009)

I've ran kubotas with the tracks, junk. The off road wheels are much better.


----------



## 06slvrctd (Nov 2, 2007)

WGLandscape;1011139 said:


> Thanks that is the answer I was looking for. I take it you have a Kanlan blade? What did it run you if you don't mind? I'm thinking of running their v-plow with this set up, the 900 should handle it just fine.


No not the Kanlan, we run the Kubota blade which is made by Curtis. It has hydraulic angle with electric lift. I believe the new HD blade has hydraulic lift and angle. I have only seen pics and videos of the Kanlan setup and it seems slick. Kanlan also makes spreaders and a brush for the RTVs.


----------



## sparky2410 (Nov 26, 2009)

Triple L;1012238 said:


> Im a total Deere guy myself, The factory cab on the kubota is MINT! On deere's website they say you can just get some mickey mouse heater which slids on the glove compartment... Good luck stayin warm with that.. Plus no central hydaulics, All electic lift for the bed and for the plow seems like it will take forever to move it... Im not to impressed with deere...
> 
> Is the plow for the deere on an electic screw jack or is it electric over hydrulic?


The kubota cab is definitely much nicer than the gator, but the heater does work well, plenty of heat for that small cab. The electro-hydraulic bed and plow work well also.


----------

